# pointig labs



## ejstoeser (Aug 8, 2009)

im in the market for a pointing lab possibly in and around february or march if anybody knows a breeder in north dakota minnesota or south dakota i would love to know so i can do my research thank you


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PM Nick Simonson as he has a pl. Also check the archive pages in this forum as pointing labs have been discussed many times and you'll find contacts in those threads. Good Luck!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If Alma Bottom doesn't have pups, they'll be happy to point you in the right direction.

They're located in WI. http://www.pointing-labs.com/


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

No such thing...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

blacklabs2 said:


> No such thing...


You're high.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got back from 6 days of pheasant and hun hunting. M yellow male probably pointed 20 birds alot being hens and 1 covey of huns. I believe any lab with enough experiance on wild birds will pause or point birds. chaws you think the british lab thing is a bunch of hype i think the whole pointing lab thing is all hype.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Today my black lab had 3 solid points and held until I got up to her. If the birds hold in short to medium cover she will point. In the very heavy cover and cattails the birds are flushed. I say point ,call it what you want! :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

riverview said:


> I just got back from 6 days of pheasant and hun hunting. M yellow male probably pointed 20 birds alot being hens and 1 covey of huns. I believe any lab with enough experiance on wild birds will pause or point birds. chaws you think the british lab thing is a bunch of hype i think the whole pointing lab thing is all hype.


Many people are confused with the difference of standing game and pointing. If your dog hunts up the bird and slowly moves in to flush, that's standing game. A dog that naturally has a full point and is able to hold the point with style is able to point game if properly exposed and trained. A wirehair or english pointer could be taught to do a labs job of standing game if allowed to flush birds and not being whoa broken.

Big difference between pointing and standing game.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Chaws said:


> Many people are confused with the difference of standing game and pointing. If your dog hunts up the bird and slowly moves in to flush, that's standing game.


Not exactly. That's known as roading a bird. A dog that has been taught to "stand game" is simply a dog that has been taught to stop at first scent. A dog that is taught this has virtually no style. You get the same thing with a lab if you teach him to sit at first scent instead of permitting hm to flush.



Chaws said:


> A dog that naturally has a full point and is able to hold the point with style is able to point game if properly exposed and trained. A wirehair or english pointer could be taught to do a labs job of standing game if allowed to flush birds and not being whoa broken.
> 
> Big difference between pointing and standing game.


That's a very confusing section and I have no idea what you've said there.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

gonehuntin' said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > A dog that naturally has a full point and is able to hold the point with style is able to point game if properly exposed and trained. A wirehair or english pointer could be taught to do a labs job of standing game if allowed to flush birds and not being whoa broken.
> ...


Just as it says, even a pointing only breed can do a flushing dogs job if not taught to hold point and they are whoa broke.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

When I say my lab pauses or points a bird the bird is inches from there nose and they dont flush it until i tell them too. these are usally birds that havent left a scent trail and are tucked away. My point is a lab isnt a pointing dog i believe they can be trained to point. i guess i have pointing british labs


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Again, no such thing as a pointing lab. Sh!t, I could teach a poodle to point. Just another marketing ploy like silver labs. You're a sucker if you subscribe to and pay for a "pointing lab."


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Way to highjack the thread.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

blacklabs2 said:


> Again, no such thing as a pointing lab. Sh!t, I could teach a poodle to point. Just another marketing ploy like silver labs. You're a sucker if you subscribe to and pay for a "pointing lab."


No such thing huh? Poodle to point? You're full of it today.

Looks like quite the stylish point if you ask me.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Chaws-That is what my black lab looks like when she points. Sometimes the nose is a little closer to the ground,but she will hold quite a long time. My pointing lab doesn't locate the scent from as far away as my boys pointer, but that is the difference as to how the breeds wrer developed to hunt. The labs pick their scent from the ground, or close to it, and the pointers pick theirs up from the air currents above the ground.Pointing labs will not cover ground like a pointer or setter because they are built different, more for the short haul, while a pointer or setter is bred to cover more ground. Their gaits are even different. I know that this discussion ha s gone befor,but not all labs will point even if both parents do. Labs that do point have an instinct to do it and if they are encouraged to do so will point with style. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

NIce picture and Lab Chaws!


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

So Chaws, since I have pics too, do you think Silver Labs and Sasquatches are real too?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

blacklabs2 said:


> Again, no such thing as a pointing lab. Sh!t, I could teach a poodle to point. Just another marketing ploy like silver labs. You're a sucker if you subscribe to and pay for a "pointing lab."


Standard Poodle or a little yipper?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Chaws said:


> gonehuntin' said:
> 
> 
> > Chaws said:
> ...


Pointing dogs aren't taught to hold point. Like a retrievers retrieving, it's genetic. What IS taught is to stand steady to wing, shot, and fall. That's not genetic.

A pointing dog from good bloodlines will hold a point for ever with no training at all.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

blacklabs2 said:


> Again, no such thing as a pointing lab. Sh!t, I could teach a poodle to point. Just another marketing ploy like silver labs. You're a sucker if you subscribe to and pay for a "pointing lab."


You can't teach any dog to point. You can teach a dog with little desire to stand game.

When I trained, and before there was such a thing as "pointing labs", a certain number you'd get in would naturally point instead of flush. It was rarely a black unless it was out of a black and chocolate. Most of the pointing labs, or labs that pointed back then were yellow or chocolate. We always encouraged it because all owners wanted it if they could get it.

The pointing gene is recessive, but it's there. You really have to get out more if you think there's no such thing as pointing labs. When you get one with a high tail, style, and speed, they're probably the most versatile dogs on the planet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

blacklabs2 said:


> So Chaws, since I have pics too, do you think Silver Labs and Sasquatches are real too?


Not sure why my post didn't hold before but I'll try it again.

According to some guys just recently, there's a bigfoot in MN 8)

Silver labs are real, real dogs that are silver in color... or charcoal or gray or whatever. However I personally don't believe that they are fully blooded Labrador's until there's a public release of genetic testing of these "Silver Labs." If it's genetically identified that they are true Labrador blood in these lines, I'll embrace them as long as AKC identifies the color and not just a diluted gene of chocolate.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

And BTW, that's not my dog in the pic, wish it was though. Good looking dog and I believe that dog is quite decorated when it comes to pointing trial qualifications.

Came from http://nstarpointinglab.com
2.5x GMPR Bearpoints Rosco


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a 9 year old yellow male that is 100% AKC field trial lines, i.e. bred for marking and retrieving. He was pheasant hunted a great deal over the years. The more he hunted, the more he pointed. By point I mean frozen, tail strait, one front paw lifted at times......many times he will hold for minutes until you actually flush the bird yourself. This was never taught, never encouraged, and never bred into his lines.

My analysis is that hunting experience brought it out naturally. I agree with an earlier post that the pointing lab thing is somewhat of a gimmick. I have seen other non-pointing bred labs that point without training, just like mine. If you want your lab to be pointer, you can obviously train them to point, because it is not foreign to their nature.

This just goes to show that a Labrador can do anything. They can retrieve, they can mark multiple falls, they can be taught to run complex blinds, they can sniff bombs, they can track criminals, they can guide the sightless, they can comfort the lonely, and yes they can point. They can do almost everything that all the other breeds put together can do. The obvious exception is guard dog&#8230;..this task does not appear to be natural for the breed. There is a reason the Labrador is the number one registered breed with the AKC.

The beef that I have with the pointing lab idea is that breeders of the Labrador Retriever should be selecting for marking ability. Pointing Lab breeders place more importance on the tendency to point than marking ability. All you have to do is look at the pedigrees to see this. The Labrador Retriever is a *retriever*, therefore, marking ability is EVERYTHING. This is why AKC field trial breeders are the true care takers of the breed.

Hydro - who is a Labrador Puritan


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

My Lab points solid and by that I mean I have even sat in one spot to see how long she would hold the point after 10 minutes, i got anxious and flushed the bird. The honest truth is you dont have to prove to anyone that labs point, if you have one or hunted around them you know the truth. BLACKLABS2 maybe you need to go hunting with some of these people instead of assuming that you know that labs dont point, or look into it a little better. I dont think honestly that in can be as strongly bred into pups like known pointing breeds, but if it comes down to whether or not there are pointing labs and not, I am telling you there is. I have a drahthaar (German Wirehair) and my lab both which point, but my lab does it better.


----------



## DakotaRidge (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is the problem I have with "pointing" labs. The breeders that are selling these "pointing" lab puppies at incredibly inflated prices will not guarantee that the puppy will point. If you are marketing them as "pointing" and charging double or more of what the puppy should be priced at then you should guarantee that they will do what you claim them to be. I know a lot has to do with training and bird exposure but when you buy a shorthair for example they don't need exposure to naturally point. And by the way, I have 9 labs. 1 points and isn't supposed to, 1 doesn't point that is supposed to and one should point and occasionally does. The rest are not supposed to and don't.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I am alway amazed at the arguements about pointing labs.
You should have seen the argument that started about my old guy Duke when he won the longest point at a game fair about 20 years ago. Yes, a black lab male pointed a pheasant at a measured distance farther that the 50 or so pointers that were entered. I won a hundred bucks for his point. Man were the pointer owners po'ed. I laughed all night long!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yes, a black lab male pointed a pheasant at a measured distance farther that the 50 or so pointers that were entered.


Well sure, but........... could your old lab chase deer across the county line and bite the mailman like a real pointer? :rollin:


----------

